# 444 repower



## rennerscott (Sep 12, 2010)

engine arrrived today. intalled and wired it. fired on 3rd crank. replaced a tired K321 which is long overdue for a rebuild, next project.


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice, let's see some pics of it!!


----------



## rennerscott (Sep 12, 2010)

pics are located in pictures and albums under User CP


----------



## rennerscott (Sep 12, 2010)

Rattosh51 said:


> Nice, let's see some pics of it!!


Here are some pics of the motor installed.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice install Rennerscott! Is this the original engine type or an update?


----------



## rennerscott (Sep 12, 2010)

this a briggs and stratton vangaurd repower


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Sure looks good and I bet it runs pretty nice too!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

New motor looks right at home there , almost like it came with it from the factory. Nice work.


----------



## fordgmc (May 5, 2011)

*repower*

Great looking install . Where did you purchase your repower kit ? Does the hood fit on over the engine or did you have to modify . Do you have any pics with the hood on ?
How does the vangaurd run and what do you use your tractor for?
thanks Dan


----------



## mclemmy (May 21, 2011)

Very Nice, did you have to make many mods to make it fit?


----------

